# Texas SE-R Rally IX



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

How about this:

Saturday, November 30. Dyno day in north Houston.


----------



## firehead (Sep 17, 2002)

I MIGHT BE UP FOR A ROAD TRIP BY THEN.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

sup, where in north houston is this at?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Bruce How ya doin? Hope to bring the dallas turbo crew down there. Mabe even vinny too...............james


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Texas SE-R Rally IX update*

Location: Houston
When: Saturday, November 30
Events: Dyno day from 9:00 AM to 1:00 PM at UTI. I-45 North between Airtex and Richey Road.

Price not set yet but hoping for $50 for three runs.

Need suggestions for afternoon event(s). Malibu Gran Prix? Putt-putt golf? Honduh tipping?

Send an email directly to me if you wish to attend dyno day.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Texas Rally IX update update*

Price for the dyno "morning" is set: 

$50 for three baseline pulls, $10 for each additional.
SERCA members pay $45 for baseline pulls and $5 for each additional.

Due to time constraints, I expect to be able to test a maximum of 24 cars. Dyno fires up at 9:00 AM sharp and shuts down at 1:00 PM. I have heard from 11 people who want to dyno. Please email me if you want to put your car on the dyno.

For the newbies, Rally attendance is free, dyno pricing is above.

No plans yet for Saturday afternoon or evening, please make suggestions. 

Bruce in Houston


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

We had a nice little gathering. Did the dyno, ogled the "owls" at Hooters, the krashed the karts in the afternoon. Shell Black is writing an article for submission to NPM. Look for it next month (January), I hope.


----------

